# Paphiopedilum helenae in situ



## cxcanh (Sep 20, 2014)

Some photos I just make ....






[/URL]




[/URL]


----------



## Stone (Sep 20, 2014)

Fantastic!! Thanks for the pics. They grow in the same way as the henryanum you posted earlier. Please post more pics of habitat...any orchid not just Paphs.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2014)

such a lovely sight


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 21, 2014)

I would love to see that sight in person! Is paph canhii named after you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thats great there is still a few left in the wild!!! I wonder how many paphs are totally extinct because of poaching?


----------



## rangiku (Sep 21, 2014)

So beautiful! Xi xi!!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 21, 2014)

So cuteeeee! OMG...


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 21, 2014)

Stone said:


> Fantastic!! Thanks for the pics. They grow in the same way as the henryanum you posted earlier. Please post more pics of habitat...any orchid not just Paphs.



Yes, this species grow the same way as henryanum. This is Paph forum so I just post Paph only, other species I post in other forum or on my facebook.



Parryaw said:


> I would love to see that sight in person! Is paph canhii named after you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, canhii named after my name.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 21, 2014)

You're lucky !!


----------



## fibre (Sep 21, 2014)

Quite interesting!! Thank you very much! I always enjoy your in situ pics a lot! Which direction is this habitat faced to? Does it get direct sun? Are there bigger clumps of helenae too?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 21, 2014)

fibre said:


> Quite interesting!! Thank you very much! I always enjoy your in situ pics a lot! Which direction is this habitat faced to? Does it get direct sun? Are there bigger clumps of helenae too?



Most of species faced to the North direction. Yes many bigger clumps.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2014)

That's great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2014)

The paph in the lower right of the photo looks like it's growing next to a cymbidium. Is it a cym?


----------



## TDT (Sep 21, 2014)

Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 21, 2014)

cxcanh said:


> Yes, canhii named after my name.




Wow! It must be great to have a species named after you, I would love to have a species named after me if there's actually species any left to be discovered....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 21, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> The paph in the lower right of the photo looks like it's growing next to a cymbidium. Is it a cym?



That is not Cym, that is Coelogyne and Pholidota


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2014)

we do have 'other non-slipper' orchid picture threads here, and we'd all love to see them

oh, and great pictures and ty


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2014)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 21, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> we do have 'other non-slipper' orchid picture threads here, and we'd all love to see them
> 
> oh, and great pictures and ty



You can have a look here:

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...to-diary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids-110.html


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 21, 2014)

Beautiful helenae, exquisite Dendrobium lindleyi!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for the useful infos.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice Canh. Thank you.


----------



## kaew (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks for sharing
always happy seeing orchids in habitat


----------



## fibre (Sep 21, 2014)

cxcanh said:


> Most of species faced to the North direction. Yes many bigger clumps.



Thanks a lot !


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the dendrobium pics


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 21, 2014)

What a great view! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 21, 2014)

That's awesome! More pics please.


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2014)

Those are wonderful photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm really happy to see wild populations still exist. One reads so much about slipper extinctions these days due to over-collecting and habitat destruction.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2014)

How lucky we are to have you share these rare photos. Thanks!


----------



## Spaph (Sep 22, 2014)

These pictures are just amazing! It is so special to see this species in the wild, thank you so much for sharing this special habitat with us :clap:


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm jealous of you I wish I could go for a hike and stumble upon healthy clumps of eye excestasy!! How many different paphs grow around their? Or that you are interested in? I would like to learn all I can!! Seasonal duration - change, what kind of food washes over their roots, climate, etc.. I would appreciate any info you could share, thank you very much


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 23, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> How lucky we are to have you share these rare photos. Thanks!



Thank you and I'm happy to share what I saw to all of you too


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 23, 2014)

troy said:


> I'm jealous of you I wish I could go for a hike and stumble upon healthy clumps of eye excestasy!! How many different paphs grow around their? Or that you are interested in? I would like to learn all I can!! Seasonal duration - change, what kind of food washes over their roots, climate, etc.. I would appreciate any info you could share, thank you very much



Normally around 2-3 Paph species will share the same area but some areas up to 5-6 species (I've seen). I'm interested in all Vietnamese native orchids species. I could share in formations but just when I have more time (sorry for that)


----------



## troy (Sep 23, 2014)

Sure, I appreciate it. I myself love and have a bunch of brachys a few hirsutussimum (esquirolei) that I'd love to hear about natural habitat about anytime you could get some time thank you


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2014)

cxcanh said:


> I'm interested in all Vietnamese native orchids species.





troy said:


> Sure, I appreciate it. I myself love and have a bunch of brachys a few hirsutussimum (esquirolei) that I'd love to hear about natural habitat about anytime you could get some time thank you



As the foreigner just noted to our Brother from the South, the Glorious People's Democratic Republic has a vested interest in the utilization of all its native plants, vietnamense, canhii, esquirolei, etc..


----------



## Stone (Sep 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> As the foreigner just noted to our Brother from the South, the Glorious People's Democratic Republic has a vested interest in the utilization of all its native plants, vietnamense, canhii, esquirolei, etc..



Indeed.:evil:


----------



## troy (Sep 25, 2014)

Cxcanh, I didn't realize who you are, I'm new to growing orchids, if you would have put out a book about orchid culture I would surely buy it, I appreciate your hard work out in situ, I saw yur pics in another forum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2014)

It's a little funny. With all the incursions and expansion of the GPDR I would have expected to see larger numbers of "Chinese" Paphs available. Except for Perner, Zip!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2014)

troy said:


> Cxcanh, I didn't realize who you are, I'm new to growing orchids, if you would have put out a book about orchid culture I would surely buy it, I appreciate your hard work out in situ, I saw yur pics in another forum



I'm working on it, thank you.


----------



## troy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm honored to talk to you, I spent 2 hours last night going through yur other forum pics, very nice!! If You have been taking notes on yur findings should write a book on orchid culture!! I would buy it!! Are you friends with holger perner?


----------



## GuRu (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow - great to see these photos - thanks Canh


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 4, 2015)

troy said:


> I'm honored to talk to you, I spent 2 hours last night going through yur other forum pics, very nice!! If You have been taking notes on yur findings should write a book on orchid culture!! I would buy it!! Are you friends with holger perner?



Thaking notes is what I am doing now and hope the book can come soon.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean

language english or vietnamese only ???


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 4, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean
> 
> language english or vietnamese only ???



First one will be in Vietnamese but I'm thinking in English too


----------

